# "How to Design Furniture"



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just finished reading this magazine which was published by Fine Woodworking back in 2009. I think they might have sent it to me with a renewal of my subscription. I've purchased a few other of their "special editions" before and frankly most of them were duds. One in particular was bad, namely Bending Wood. This one however is well worth the money. Price on it is/was $8.99US/9.99Can. This special issue goes over a number of furniture styles and highlights what the prominent features of those styles were. There is also a section that gives common dimensions for things like chair height and width, table height and sizes to accommodate specific numbers of people seated, bed heights etc.

I think that this would be a pretty good addition to anyone's woodworking reference library, from beginner to expert.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have that magazine and enjoyed reading and learning from it.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

That sounds exactly like Bill Hylton's book "Illustrated Cabinetmaking - How to Design and Construct Furniture That Works" It gives a bit of history of each "prototypical" piece and then breaks down the construction of a typical piece.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that one Charles but I'll have a look for it.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

CharlesWebster said:


> That sounds exactly like Bill Hylton's book "Illustrated Cabinetmaking - How to Design and Construct Furniture That Works" It gives a bit of history of each "prototypical" piece and then breaks down the construction of a typical piece.


Does Hylton's book include furniture design? Furniture as in chairs, couches, etc?


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

> Does Hylton's book include furniture design? Furniture as in chairs, couches, etc?


No, only cabinetry. But it includes exemplars of many different cabinets in many different furniture styles and variations with exploded views. It also includes drawings with typical dimensions for seated and standing people, counter, table and cabinet heights etc.


----------

